# Dug my 1st pontil today 12/26/2006



## Mike O (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, It was a 1st for me. I hit a TOC dump and finnished it off today. Out of no were I took out this Cordak's Drops bottle about 4" tall with a nice big pontil on the bottom. It was kind of sad knowing that this dump id done with it was really an easy one for me to go to if I only had an hour or so. Here are some pic's


----------



## Mike O (Dec 26, 2006)

Here's the pontil


----------



## Mike O (Dec 26, 2006)

I will try to make the pictures better. Here is a nice blob


----------



## Mike O (Dec 26, 2006)

close up


----------



## Mike O (Dec 26, 2006)

Local Cola bottle Mar - Cola  Fitchburg Mass


----------



## Mike O (Dec 26, 2006)

I like this one. It is Dr. Pierce Extract of "smart - Weed"   I wonder whear do you get SMART WEED anyway?


----------



## Mike O (Dec 26, 2006)

Here's a cool Whiskey


----------



## richf (Dec 26, 2006)

Nice going, Mike ... it's getting harder and harder to find decent dumps!
 Rich


----------



## Mike O (Dec 26, 2006)

Here is an over vieu of all the keepers from today. I kept everything that was blown today aven know some are super common, I just couldn't see leaving anything behind. Ther was a nice complete dish cover and a glass insorlator to go with the bottles. I also kept a old gas headlamp for an early automobile or buggie as well as a cast iron little ornate door of some kind.


----------



## Mike O (Dec 26, 2006)

Here's the gas light


----------



## Mike O (Dec 26, 2006)

and lastly the little door. I think I will sandblast it and paint it and mount it on a wall?


----------



## DIGGER DAVE (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey Mike,
 You are long overdue for that pontil !!!! Glad it happened for you !! Merry New Year!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onabininger (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey Mike  saw your post..was wondering if your Cordaks was really a Dr Gordaks..who made  " Iceland Jelly" and  "Jelly of Pomegranite"..great early bottles ..and crude ...I have the Jelly of Pomegranite...with pontil..crude early any awesome...


----------



## onabininger (Dec 26, 2006)

also the door is excellent.....wendy (onabininger)..


----------



## Mike O (Dec 26, 2006)

Could be, All ir says is CORDAK'S DROPS. very crude with very uneven glass. I don't know why the picture came out so bad! I used all the same crop and resize as the other pictures!  If we have any sun tomm. I may try to take a better picture and post it


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 26, 2006)

Sweet digs man....That lamp looks to me like it might have burned some sort of oil. I'm judging by the round resevior making up the base. Just a guess.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 26, 2006)

Kind of looks like and early auto lamp or maybe a carrage lamp. Most were brass.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 27, 2006)

Here's a pic of a M&W 98 Bicycle headlamp made in 1898. It burned oil. Just to give you an idea. I can't remember the height of it but I think it's around 7" tall or so.


----------



## Mike O (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes! Thae lamp could be oil, There is a pipe fitting on the back and a small lever that is much like a gas cock on my early hit and miss engines! As you can see from the pictures it is not brass it is RUST! I had found that the 1st time I dug there and put it aside. I just thought I had better take it along home with me this time! []


----------



## JGUIS (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice digs man!!  What's the markings on that Beehive insulator?


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi everyone. Josh, It looks to me like the insulator is a CD-104 new england tel & tel co. Not sure though.... Nice finds


----------



## Brains (Dec 27, 2006)

looks like a nice blue cd-104. You bottle diggers seem to find lots of those in dumps more then we insulator collectors find them in the air. Nice finds and that pointill is cool.


----------



## Brains (Dec 27, 2006)

cody,

 how did you respond before me! Now it makes you look like the smart one as apposed to me[&:]


----------



## Mike O (Dec 27, 2006)

I know it has embossed somthing I did not look top see what it said, I will check it out when I get home and let you know!


----------



## swizzle (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that if you dug a pontil bottle from that dump then maybe there's more to this dump then meets the eye. Probe the hell outta that spot and see if you can find some deeper glass. You might just be covering up a nice pontil dump for a future digger. Swizzle


----------



## diggerdarrin (Dec 27, 2006)

looks to be some type of keg insulator maybe a sbt&t or ovg?


----------



## Mike O (Dec 27, 2006)

OK here is a pic of the insulator. It says NEWENG TEL & TEL CO in a horse shoe. There is NO #'s Is that any good?


----------



## Mike O (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is a better one of the Cordak's Still no sun, I cleaned it best poss. but it is still sick, I may try to tumble it!!!


----------



## Mike O (Dec 27, 2006)

And last one under different light


----------



## Brains (Dec 27, 2006)

thats a cd-104 all right. I will leave it up to someone else to tell you the value but i think it's around $3-$5. I wish i could find one, it's a nice insulator. I think it's from around 1900-1910 (just a blind gess)


----------



## onabininger (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey Mike....I still think its a Gordaks...the embossing on those bottles were pretty weak..well it was before 1860...and  Dr Gordak  was of the pontil vintage..and his bottle are early...crude ..and cool....He did offer Gordaks Drops...in an open pontil cylinder bottle with a flared lip..the bottle was  4 5/8"....I just think you got a weak "G" but I think its a super find !!!  I have seen a few of the Gordaks..all different and cruder than heck..paper thin..and embossing varies ..readable ..with pretty flaws


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 27, 2006)

Very nice 104. I agree with Bryan, 3-5.

 check base. If its base emboseed, worth a heck of alot more........

 Cody


----------



## Mike O (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks all, This was a funny dump! all kind of old farm tools, early mower cutter bars, Lots of old leather shoes ETC. There were a couple of other broken insulators too. I only took this one because it was complete. Not really my type of tea, Back in the 70's I must have had a thousand of them that we picked up along the old RR tracks. I have 3 brothers and 3 sisters and NOBODY knows what happened to my old bottle collection!   And Wendy I will conceed that it is Gordak's after taking a closer look! Thanks all! and HAPPY NEW YEAR[]


----------

